# Cabot deck stain not dry in cold night. What can i do?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You just going to have to leave it alone now until dry.
Very bad time of year to be staining or painting anything outside.
Dew in the morning, dew in the evening, and way to cold read the can. With oil based product it's going to take far longer now.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree, don't touch it. You took a chance and it may work out, it may not. However, you only risk doing more damage if you try something now. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## opwdecks (Jan 14, 2012)

If the oily residue is still on the surface you can wipe it off with a little bit of paint thinner or japan drier to help with the drying. Make sure to not leave any oil rags in the house.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you apply two coats and was the first dry before you added the second?


----------



## wendykwanc (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone. 

It dried before the rain came on Thursday. (I did not dare to do a second coat at all) But some areas are more shiny than other. What might be the reason? I applied it with brush.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Old sealer was not completely removed. What was on the deck before? Was it stripped and neutralized prior to sealing with Cabots?


----------



## wendykwanc (Jan 17, 2012)

It was previous stained with the semi-transparent, oil base.But no sealer was used. It was done two years ago. Before apply, I sanded some area that looked bad, but not the whole thing.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

IT could just be the some areas soaked in more and others didn't leaving a sheen. It happens on my stain all the time, especially in areas of my deck where there is more shade.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

The shinny was from the old finish. The old finish did not allow the Cabots to penetrate. It needed to be stripped with NaOH(HD-80) and neutralized with oxallic acid to remove all the old finish. I know you are putting up for sale but in the future any deck you have should be stripped and neutralized before any finish is applied. The sealers are not compatible. I have been cleaning and sealing decks for over 20 years. I do on an average 250 decks per year and my biggest problem is the consumer getting wrong information from paint stores on how to seal their deck and then trying to go it themselves.


----------



## wendykwanc (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Randy and everyone. I know what to do next time.


----------

